# GIZA | Giza National Cancer Institute



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Giza National Cancer Institute

Hospital*

*Location: Giza, Egypt
Start: 2016
Finish: 2019
Gross Area: 900 000m2

It will be the largest comprehensive cancer center in Middle East, Africa and Europe and one of the largest in the world, with over 1 000 beds. *


































Project by SOM


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Damn! That is monstrous!!!! The final look of those cladding panels will determine its success as an architectural design.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice project


----------

